# Oscar Meyer 747...



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, this is just a little of my "Photoshop" fun but the basic image is of the arrival of the first 747LCF at Boeing Field in Seattle. It arrived on Saturday and has been built to transport 787 fuselages from asia.










Would be a fun model though...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hot dog!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's one impressive wiener!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weiner...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

you did an excellent photoshop job.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

A plane weiner?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yep, he was pretty "frank" about it


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

flys like a dog though...


I relish the thought.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

it looks like it can "cut the mustard"


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

But can it "ketchup" on its deliveries?

X-15, do you mind if I send that to a few friends who work for Boeing? I think they'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

wheres the beef?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hey, if that thing was ever stolen, would it be considered a " HOT LINK"


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Hey! I just noticed his bun is on upside down!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

if anything ever happens to it, i am sure those responsible for it would be grilled


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I wonder what the in flight food is like...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hamburgers


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spe130 said:


> But can it "ketchup" on its deliveries?


Ketchup on a hot dog? Sacrilege! That's like putting mayonnaise on sushi.


model maker said:


> if anything ever happens to it, i am sure those responsible for it would be grilled


Yes, they'd sure be in a pickle!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Ketchup on a hot dog? Sacrilege! That's like putting mayonnaise on sushi.Yes, they'd sure be in a pickle!


 if there was snow on the ground and it was sub zero temperature, would it be considered a "CHILE DOG" ? lol


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> if there was snow on the ground and it was sub zero temperature, would it be considered a "CHILE DOG" ? lol


or i should have said, "A CHILLY DOG"


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I wonder...do you suppose thats a kosher flight?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

maybe if the flight attendants wear their hair in "buns"


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

spe130,

Go ahead and send the image to your friends, I work at Boeing too and have already sent it some other fellow employees. Enjoy.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This thread has a lot of cheese, dawg.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i guess if it was used to haul farm produce to needy nations it may be considered a "corn dog"


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> i guess if it was used to haul farm produce to needy nations it may be considered a "corn dog"


 or if were to fly to Germany, it could land in "frankfort er


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> or if were to fly to Germany, it could land in "frankfort er


 i mean, "frankfurt er


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I know a weiner man,
He owns a hotdog stand... :freak:


----------

